# Finding pre-1998 announcements



## surfingman (6 March 2007)

I am doing some research on a company, and they have taken over a project which has been explored in 1997 by Capricorn Resources, in joint venture with Australian Kimberley Diamonds Limited and Statelink Holdings Pty Ltd.

How can i find the announcements from 1997? I have checked ASX goes only to 1998 and also individual websites no luck at any.

Anyone encountered this problem before?


----------



## Gundini (6 March 2007)

You probably have this link, and not sure it will help, but...

www.flindersdiamonds.com/padelaidehills.htm

Email:    info@flindersdiamonds.com


----------

